# can two carpeting plants exist in the same tank?



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

Can two carpeting plants exist in one tank or is it going to end in one plant overtaking the other? I guess I'm asking to see if any experienced aquascape people out there have anything like I do (dwarf baby tears and dwarf hairgrass) and what it's going to become (a mess or not) in a few months. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

it will eventually become a mess unless you keep it separated by trimming them...you can also try to use plexiglass "barricades" to prevent one plant from going too far.


----------

